# Advice on revamp of website



## amgd28 (3 Sep 2007)

Hi There,
My company is in business for the past 10 months, and is not hugely dependant on thewebsite for generating business. Early on, I got a site designed that gave a reasonably professional impression of the company, with a few pages, prodcuts description etc.
We have now got to the stage where some really big potential clients are talking to us, so I think the site needs to be upgraded to help the company's credibility. Just need maybe a bit of flash, adddition of one or two pages, and a few other items. No complicated interfaces really, just want the site to be a bit more snazzy
I got the site down offshore initially, but I'd like the upgrade to be done by someone in Dublin, so I can meet and go through things with them. 

So does anybody recommend where/who I should go to, and how much I should expect to pay for this service?

Any advice appreciated

Thanks


----------



## ClubMan (3 Sep 2007)

amgd28 said:


> Just need maybe a bit of flash


I would urge you to seriously consider if you really need this. Most _Flash _content is just style over substance in my experience and opinion. Better to prioritise content over style although if you can do both all the better.


----------



## greentree (3 Sep 2007)

Agree with Clubman - flash is overrated. Takes ages to download on dialup and a lot of users browsers just dont support it. In my experiance, it looks great when the designer is showing you on broadband in his/her office on his/her browser but it really does not add anything to the shopping experiance. For example, what are you most likely to remember in a real store - the really friendly, helpful staff or the fancy posters in the window?

Normally, you should not pay through the roof to improve an already existing site, most of the difficult design work is already done. I know someone who does this kind of thing but they are based in Galway. PM me if you are interested...

Mike


----------



## hhhhhhhhhh (3 Sep 2007)

amgd28 said:


> Any advice appreciated
> 
> Thanks


Apply to your local enterprise board for a website grant,
they will cover half the costs up to a couple of grand.


----------



## U2Fan (3 Sep 2007)

I'd agree with all comments about Flash but if your insistent upon it, rather than pay an outsider to come in and do it, it might be better to have an employee upskilled so he can use Flash, therefore you have it on tap in the business. There is one training network that I know that may be of use it is part subsidised , pm me for details.


----------



## gobig (3 Sep 2007)

contact richard@circus.ie

Ask to see his portfolio. We use him when a business is up and running and we want a no messing around sharp design


----------



## thebop (3 Sep 2007)

Is that true you can get a website grant from your local enterprise board. Where can you find more information on this online?


----------



## ButtermilkJa (3 Sep 2007)

ClubMan said:


> ...Most _Flash _content is just style over substance in my experience and opinion. Better to prioritise content over style although if you can do both all the better.


I definitely have to agree with the comments about Flash. You need to spend quite a bit of money to pay an experienced flash designer in order to get the right result. I would suggest that this money be spent on making sure the new site is standards compliant and search engine friendly.


greentree said:


> ...
> Normally, you should not pay through the roof to improve an already existing site, most of the difficult design work is already done...


I agree that you should not normally pay through the roof, but I don't believe that all the hard work is already done. A re-design would require all that work to be disregarded and done again. Also, any new designer coming on board may have to update/fix sloppy/non-standard coding which would increase costs.


amgd28 said:


> ...
> So does anybody recommend where/who I should go to, and how much I should expect to pay for this service?
> ...


It's very hard to give costs on projects without having a detailed project brief. Any estimate would not be reliable until a detailed brief is outlined.

The most important thing is to check a designers portfolio of previous work and make sure you like their style, and that they have experience in creating a site to your requirements.


----------



## amgd28 (3 Sep 2007)

Appreciate the replies. I understand the Flash comments, to be honest why I avoided it in the first place, and on a consumer website it annoys me ...

but I am targetting relatively few potential customers (approx 150 only in the state) but transaction price is v significant so like I said, I need the style because I have the substance, just need to package it better. 

I've got an idea from looking at a few of the suggested providers on the range of expense I can expect - I didn't expect a quote as, like buttermilkja has pointed out, given the dearth of information presented

Appreciate the point about the grant etc, but to be honest I couldn't be bothered with the hassle of jumping through bureaucratic hoops for a couple of k - but thanks anyway


----------



## ButtermilkJa (3 Sep 2007)

Have a look over at  It may give you some info or ideas on how to go about the re-design project and how to promote the site afterwards. There is a good bit of info about all aspects of web design, including from a business point of view.


----------



## budapest (3 Sep 2007)

Ideally, Flash websites or site elements should be easy to download. It is a vector-based application after all and generally speaking, if it's done professionally, it will improve the style of a site.

It totally depends on your target market, but without knowing the type of business involved here, it's difficult to ascertain what type of website would suit. However, I would recommend that you don't skimp on this part of your business and get it done properly (although of course this doesn't mean expensively!).  

My feeling on getting an employee upskilled is that it's not too far away from sending him on a plumber's course, so that you don't have to hire one if a pipe bursts.  Too many companies fail to put enough time or effort into the online part of their business.


----------



## MichaelBurke (4 Sep 2007)

hhhhhhhhhh said:


> Apply to your local enterprise board for a website grant,
> they will cover half the costs up to a couple of grand.


 

Would be interested in knowing more about this...


----------



## happygoose (4 Sep 2007)

So would I...


----------



## Dearg Doom (4 Sep 2007)

I don't think all Enterprise Boards provide the website grants, so you'll have to contact your local one to know for sure. For example, see here for details of the grant available in Westmeath.


----------



## Bob the slob (4 Sep 2007)

U2Fan said:


> I'd agree with all comments about Flash but if your insistent upon it, rather than pay an outsider to come in and do it, it might be better to have an employee upskilled so he can use Flash, therefore you have it on tap in the business. There is one training network that I know that may be of use it is part subsidised , pm me for details.



why cant you share the info with everyone?


----------



## aircobra19 (4 Sep 2007)

Personally I dislike Flash. Most of the time its misused and done badly. Very occasionally see Flash thats done well. I would say the best approach is to get a few recommendations of designers/company. Check out their portfolio and get a few quotes and if possible some concept ideas/protoypes of what they'd do for you. Then pick one. But only do that once you've drafted a specification of what you want, what the objective is, and how you'll know its been achieved. Its too easy to drift on with a vague idea and achieve little but spend a lot.


----------



## U2Fan (4 Sep 2007)

No probs it is The Hotbed Skillnet. It is a training & networking group of Owner/Managers-Entrepreneurs.


----------



## amgd28 (4 Sep 2007)

aircobra19 said:


> Check out their portfolio and get a few quotes and if possible some concept ideas/protoypes of what they'd do for you. Then pick one. But only do that once you've drafted a specification of what you want, what the objective is, and how you'll know its been achieved. Its too easy to drift on with a vague idea and achieve little but spend a lot.



Thanks - this is good advice, and based on previous inputs, was the plan of action I was considering. I have reviewed a few suggested companies that came in via the posts above and PM's, and I am going to meet two of them. I have a basic spec on what I want, and I expect some suggestions from both parties as to what they would suggest, and will go with the one that seems to have the better grasp of my requirements, even if they are the higher bidder.

Thanks again for all the thoughtful replies - very much appreciated


----------



## Flax (4 Sep 2007)

I would recommend you consider outsourcing it, e.g. www.scriptlance.com

It's really cheap and your kind of situation is extremely common.


----------



## amgd28 (4 Sep 2007)

Flax said:


> I would recommend you consider outsourcing it, e.g. www.scriptlance.com



That's a very interesting link. Will definitely look into it. Thanks


----------



## amgd28 (4 Sep 2007)

budapest said:


> Ideally, Flash websites or site elements should be easy to download. It is a vector-based application after all and generally speaking, if it's done professionally, it will improve the style of a site.
> 
> It totally depends on your target market, but without knowing the type of business involved here, it's difficult to ascertain what type of website would suit. .


I suppose it is only fair I give this information - my business is a medical software company. Currently targeting Irish public and private hospitals, but we are currently developing a product that we feel will facilitate us developing an export market. Either way, I need to have a site that reflects the potential, and I am willing to spend the money on it, just want to get bang for my buck I suppose!



budapest said:


> My feeling on getting an employee upskilled is that it's not too far away from sending him on a plumber's course, so that you don't have to hire one if a pipe bursts



I agree - I need to keep my business focussed on our core competence and adding value, rather than spending time and money trying to be a jack of all trades and master of none


----------



## thebop (5 Sep 2007)

I would check out all the template websites online that offer professional websites for $50 upwards. There are quite a few of same.

Pick one that would match your business requirements and then go to a webdesign house and say right, i have my website and all code/design files for $50, i just want you to change a few things.

Will save you a few thousand!


----------

